# Chess boxing



## Costas (Sep 26, 2009)

Νέο άθλημα, όντως πολύ πρωτότυπο γιατί συνδυάζει δύο τελείως διαφορετικές δραστηριότητες:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chess_boxing

Και από την International Herald Tribune και πάλι:

When you sit down to play chess after your boxing round, then you look at the board as if it is the first time you see it. It is a bit like biathlon, with the skiing and shooting. Adrenalin is massive, making it difficult to think straight, and it also makes you fearless, and that is the biggest mistake you can make on the chess board at that time. You have to train hard for this changeover. (...) It is a unique sport, combining two seemingly opposite things. But it has huge potential. It is this testing of the human body and mind that makes it so exciting.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 26, 2009)

Παρμένο από το κόμικ του Ενκί Μπιλάλ, "Ισημερινό ψύχος" (αν θυμάμαι καλά)


----------



## Costas (Sep 26, 2009)

Ναι, βλ. το άρθρο της Wikipedia.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 27, 2009)

Και εδώ: http://panokato.blogspot.com/2009/07/blog-post_13.html


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω τι λέει ο συνδυασμός σαν άθλημα - ποτέ δεν ασχολήθηκα ούτε καν ως θεατής με κανένα από τα δυο και δεν μπορώ να κρίνω· το σκάκι το εκτιμώ, ενώ την πυγμαχία όχι - αλλά τουλάχιστον το βίντεο που είδα στη σελίδα που παραπέμπει ο Μαρίνος μου θύμισε πανηγύρι, κάτι σαν κατς και κιτς αμερικανιά, τραβηγμένη απ' τα μαλλιά να βγει θέαμα με κάθε τρόπο και χιλιοφορεμένο τέχνασμα (ο παρουσιαστής να ωρύεται, η γλάστρα να περιφέρει τα κάλλη της στο ρινγκ, κ.λπ.), με αφορμή μια πρωτότυπη ιδέα. Αν αλλού γίνεται διαφορετικά, τότε ναι, ίσως να είναι ενδιαφέρον, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο βίντεο με απογοήτευσε...

Άσχετο, αλλά μού θύμισε αυτό εδώ, από το 0':55'' (και τον Ανδρέα Βουτσινά σπαρταριστό σ' αυτό τον ρόλο) :


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2009)

Υπάρχουν συνδυασμοί και με άλλα αθλήματα...


----------



## Costas (Sep 28, 2009)

Σύμφωνοι, αλλά το μποξ μου φαίνεται το πιο πρωτότυπο. Δηλαδή, το να τρως ένα κροσέ στον κρόταφο και μετά να κάθεσαι να ξελαμπικάρεις με μια Σικελική Δράκου, είναι το κάτι άλλο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2009)

*Επώνυμες σκακιστικές παρτίδες*

Για συμφορουμίτες που με ρώτησαν :)

Δύο είναι οι «επώνυμες» παρτίδες στο σκάκι, και οι δύο φιλικές, και οι δύο από τα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα. Και στις δύο πρωταγωνιστής ήταν ο άτυπος παγκόσμιος πρωταθλητής της εποχής, ο Γερμανός Άντολφ Άντερσεν, και στις δύο οι αντίπαλοί του ήταν ισχυροί μεν σκακιστές της εποχής αλλά τουλάχιστον μια κλάση κατώτεροι (κάτι σαν Άρσεναλ-Ολυμπιακός των ημερών μας  ).

Και στις δύο ο κορυφαίος σκακιστής θυσιάζει τις ισχυρότερες δυνάμεις του, αλλά παρά το υλικό μειονέκτημα κερδίζει κάνοντας ματ τον αντίπαλο βασιλιά. Και στις δύο έχουμε τη νίκη του χρόνου (και της έμπνευσης) πάνω στην ύλη, και οι δύο είναι χαρακτηριστικές της κορύφωσης της λεγόμενης «ρομαντικής» εποχής στο σκάκι. Και οι δύο είναι αποτέλεσμα και της άγνοιας που είχαν οι σκακιστές της εποχής για βασικά στοιχεία άμυνας.

Η πρώτη έχει ονομαστεί _«Αθάνατη»_ και η δεύτερη είναι γνωστή στα ελληνικά ως «_Πάντα πράσινη_» ή (σωστότερα) «Αειθαλής». Γι' αυτό το περίεργο στα ελληνικά «Πάντα πράσινη» ίσως έχει και κάποια σχέση και η γλώσσα από την οποία ήρθε στα ελληνικά. Όπως γράφει και η βίκι στο σχετικό λήμμα:
Wilhelm Steinitz (παγκόσμιος πρωταθλητής του σκακιού και θεωρητικός στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα, ΣτΔρ7χ) later identified the game as being the "evergreen in Anderssen's laurel wreath," giving this game its name. The German word _Immergrün_ (Evergreen), used by Steinitz, refers to a specific Evergreen plant, called Periwinkle (Vinca) in English. The symbolic meaning is expressed in the French translation, the "Forever Young Game" (_La Toujours Jeune_).​


----------

